# Advanced Firearms Training for Street Cops



## PapaBear (Feb 23, 2008)

All of us have been trained in the basic methods of the use of firearms. Here is the newest and most advanced method for street cops to improve on their skills and accuracy.....


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Increase your effectiveness with these!


----------



## MaDuce (Sep 18, 2011)

This is pretty legit. But insallah style aiming is even better In insallah aiming you you point your AK in the air in general direction of the infidels and start spraying. God willing the bullets will hit the apostates. Works with mortars too.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Lawl


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 28, 2012)

Hilarious. Dorchester training center.


----------

